#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 有南部玩獸裝的獸友嗎?

## 風之子

> 文章已編輯: 標題意思不明確 已代為修改
> By 站務總管J.C.


請問南部有在玩布偶裝的嗎><

有恨多事情想要問>< 不知道南部獸友可否幫忙

----------


## 狐狸

台南地區沒有再玩獸裝的喔,
有什麼想問的就在這裡問吧!

說來聽聽~

----------


## 風之子

小獸不在台南耶= =......
小獸我住屏東.....這下遠了
我看完獸裝的大布分都是在北部= = 
看來應該要上北部多認識一些獸友了= =...
不知道有哪位獸友肯伸出援手呢><

----------


## 狐狸

哈哈 不好意思我看錯了XD"""
(是因為都住過的關係嗎XD)

有什麼需要援手的@@?
說出來聽聽吧...
(雖然我是住最遠的..囧)

----------


## 風之子

可能是獸裝的部分 因為 本身我不大會畫圖= = ..
最近開始在學畫動物   
老實說= =....我除了會跳舞之外沒其他專長....
所以我大概需要 有老師教導我怎麼做 因為= =  
我也想讓南部成為獸區阿><哈哈哈
可惜住太遠了.....沒能上北部= = 
不然看各位大大的影片><好羨幕
我也想參加哈哈

----------


## 狐狸

老實說我也不會畫圖XD....
雖然我""自己覺得""說會畫圖有藝術細胞對於做獸裝比較有利
但是其實就算是沒有也可以做的很好.

我也想學跳舞XDD"""

作獸裝教學.....目前狼版的情狀來說大家都很想學
所以只有自己多翻文,或者是多查外國網站和文獻囉...

----------


## 小黑貓

<<<這隻就是在作之前沒畫草圖

其實在狼版的教學文就夠做了
只要多爬爬文!!然後多看看其他會員的文章
(<<這隻就是這樣
然果真遇到困難 就發文問問其他大大的意見

反正喵的意思.在狼版這的資源其實有很多
多多利用喵~^^

另外!在南部想買毛毛布 可以找"吳響俊布莊"
雖然沒有台北的多
但似乎也是友一些基本毛布~

----------


## 風之子

其實我是想學著做一件後跑北部去找你們
順便幫大家一起傳播獸文化><
然後也在高屏地區傳播><希望能有更多的獸友們喔

我目前參考了
獸足製作  獸頭製作  手套製作  決定想開始做一件
可惜沒有獸衣0.0
可能只能選擇半獸化了
因為我還要穿獸服跳舞呵呵

至於獸足的製作 那個貼毛的部分我不大董= =....很難想像可以貼成這樣

然後獸頭製作有幾個部分不大董(好像途中有跳過步驟(逃

目前比較懂得是手套可是卻不知肉球貼的位置0.0


可以請問大大不知道屏東哪邊有布行0.0
我想來去參考看看



(謎之聲:狐狸大想要跳舞 我可以幫你忙喔哈哈  只是要等到我上北部找你們><(暈

----------


## 狐狸

> 另外!在南部想買毛毛布 可以找"吳響俊布莊"
> 雖然沒有台北的多
> 但似乎也是友一些基本毛布~


其實我去過吳響俊布莊,高雄有兩三間,很有名
但注意,要買布之前千萬得先先問清楚價錢

之前我去的時候,決定好布,他剪下去我去結帳時..
啥?! 短毛一碼竟然要七八百塊...
普通短毛的一碼也才三百多,長毛才四五百塊而已,,怎麼會那麼貴..
結果他才說那是外國進口的高級布...

而且他都剪下去的,我也非買不可= =
(絨布本來是一大捆的,依顧客購買量才另外丈量剪裁)

先從你知道的佈分開始做吧,
其他不知道的,就查外國資料
有很多可查

屏東應該沒什麼賣絨布的地方...
就連高雄都很少,台中也沒有
還是有去台北順便買,或網路買吧....




> (謎之聲:狐狸大想要跳舞 我可以幫你忙喔哈哈  只是要等到我上北部找你們><(暈


我不在北部...不,應該說是我不在台灣XD"""
跳舞喔..我是很想學拉,但是台灣的天氣...
光是要穿都會死人了說XD"

----------


## 小黑貓

> 其實我去過吳響俊布莊,高雄有兩三間,很有名
> 但注意,要買布之前千萬得先先問清楚價錢
> 
> 之前我去的時候,決定好布,他剪下去我去結帳時..
> 啥?! 短毛一碼竟然要七八百塊...
> 普通短毛的一碼也才三百多,長毛才四五百塊而已,,怎麼會那麼貴..
> 結果他才說那是外國進口的高級布...
> 
> 而且他都剪下去的,我也非買不可= =
> (絨布本來是一大捆的,依顧客購買量才另外丈量剪裁)



等等!!狐狸大是買到哪塊布阿=A=!!
我那時候買純白10CM長毛1碼 180啊!!!
然後還有短毛~有點藍藍的.還友一點黃黃的兩種一碼也才135  =A=""

----------


## 狐狸

> 等等!!狐狸大是買到哪塊布阿=A=!!
> 我那時候買純白10CM長毛1碼 180啊!!!
> 然後還有短毛~有點藍藍的.還友一點黃黃的兩種一碼也才135  =A=""


純白10cm 一碼180元好便宜!! 會不會太便宜了
確定是一碼嗎? 還是一呎?
通常10cm的純白都要四五百塊說...
南部真得便宜?!?!

我買到的是3cm短毛,黑色和棕色的...
但真的很高級拉,一般都是中國製的,絨布很容易裂開
但那個部很扎實,不容易裂
但我覺得根本沒必要要買到這種布...........


題外話,我在日本摸過10x100cm  要價700台幣
ㄧ碼要6000円日幣,2000多台幣
的超級高級長毛絨布...
摸起來超柔超順,跟真的貓的細毛一樣...很變態

----------


## 小黑貓

> 純白10cm 一碼180元好便宜!! 會不會太便宜了
> 確定是一碼嗎? 還是一呎?
> 通常10cm的純白都要四五百塊說...
> 南部真得便宜?!?!
> 
> 我買到的是3cm短毛,黑色和棕色的...
> 但真的很高級拉,一般都是中國製的,絨布很容易裂開
> 但那個部很扎實,不容易裂
> 但我覺得根本沒必要要買到這種布...........
> ...


奧!!!是一呎!!!
喵說錯了= = 誤很大...大約誤了三倍了呢= ="

不過關於題外話!!
喵心動了!!!不過遇到海外這種東西...
只能無能為力了(大嘆

----------


## 風之子

!!!!(驚訝狀
原來狐狸大大不在台灣阿= =

在外國英文要很好吧><

不妨教一下小獸我吧

我是讀應用外語系的

雖然如此但是conversation要再加強阿 = =....

看到外國人敢說沒錯但是辭窮非常容易= = (不妨加個及時通 呵呵(逃

我知道毛毛裝很熱

但是為了傳播獸文化 我願意犧牲哈哈

說犧牲有點扯= =  我願意奉獻啦

高雄喔 正好我朋友住高雄 我可以問看看

我看過外國的網站 裡面看到一個東西

製作獸服的 0.0   連身衣(我好像有

我看了一下 有驚訝到  這個原來也可以用= =

但是有拉鍊阿毛毛縫上去怎麼拖呢?= =

謎:永遠穿著?(暈

做好了之後我想去參加哇嗚哇嗚 哈哈哈一起HIGH吧 獸迷們哈哈



By the way 對了 小黑貓大0.0

你是南部人嗎??

高屏地區的??  是的話那就好了><

可以一起穿獸裝出遊 還真是棒= =

----------


## 楓狼

˙口˙""

(準備到台南去的一隻~~)

狐狸大神!!我也想到日本去啦Q口Q

不要丟下我~~(哭哭?)

----------


## 風之子

楓大0.0....你們要來台南喔
我住屏東 還好很近  我可以去找你們
哈哈哈

話說台南人生地不熟= =  等等迷路

還需要楓大的幫忙><

想趕快做好獸裝= =
穿著跑去夢時代玩= =

----------


## 楓狼

夢時代喔~我跑過了˙A˙

詳情請看~~~

畢業旅行穿獸裝=W=~

付費10快錢喔~~˙W˙

----------


## 風之子

好羨慕喔

你穿半套阿0.0

我也可以考慮><

原來夢時代你跑過了阿= =

話說你一個人阿  真是勇敢

下次我也來挑戰看看

----------


## 小黑貓

不才高雄獸.
不過不要叫貓貓教.喵教學苦爪=A=""

但是一起出來玩到是可能(?!
老實說!!貓貓穿出來的機會很少= =""
只有喵一隻果然會怕(炸
再加上家人反對(?!

----------


## 風之子

蛤!~你家人反對喔= = 

可是我都不顧耶= =

穿出來玩很棒阿   等我完成吧

剛剛去了一趟吳響布裝  發現還蠻便宜的= =

1碼 360...短毛單色

長毛 白色 1尺150  0.0....不知算便宜還貴呢?

我想趕快做套半獸穿去夢時代= = 

到時邀你了喔 黑貓大   哈哈哈 一起遊走街頭

哈哈哈  不知道您方不方便留個及時><

有私密訊息系統嗎= =???....

狐狸大大0.0  想問一下

您的獸足應該是用織毛布做的吧

用一般的短毛不應該做不起來吧  可穿出門的那款

想做好穿出門啪啪走  呵呵

----------


## 楓狼

基本上~~~你要做腳掌~怎樣的毛布料都可以嘎=W=

南部出去+1~

臭B喵!!我一定要把你額頭寫B

----------


## 風之子

楓狼大要參加阿^^~ 開心多了一個夥伴

希望有更多獸友參加南部啪啪走  傳播獸文化啦><

謎之聲:你也先把東西做好再說(逃

----------


## 小黑貓

別說了!!!家裡方面...就到此為止了
去夢時代啊!!!到是沒想過~~=W="
不過有排時間~要跟喵說一下喔~

聯絡方式阿=W=""
有看到簽名擋下那"一整排"的按鈕列嘛=W=++

回楓狼:
哼哼哼!!才不給你寫=皿=+++
=W=+

----------


## 狐狸

要穿著出去外面走,做好會全套比較好吧.....

我知前貼那個獸腳,風之子好像沒有注意看
我全部都是用絨布做的 在自己用剪刀剪

----------


## 風之子

狐狸大
我有仔細看耶..
只是不懂怎麼貼= =
我怕用短毛來做又會怪怪的= = ...
請問您是怎麼貼的阿...
真的有點難想像可以貼成這樣耶...(您手巧吧
我不大懂的地方大概是  要怎麼樣把毛覆蓋整之鞋?
因為您的菱形狀下面不是有在填東西嗎? 形成有起伏的感覺
但是...接下來我就不懂了..我不知道要怎麼做才能整個黏上來然後又不會覺得很怪


不知道狐狸大大可不可以給小獸建議><


回黑貓:那個0.0  我好像沒有權限使用耶呵呵
我在這篇http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=3...ht=有留即時麻煩您加一下了

----------


## 上官犬良

白色長毛我買過一呎150我現在還有十五呎堆著......

等研究室穩定一點就要開始做...
不過並不是自創獸裝
是妖怪聯絡簿的班
沒意外的話
寒假場可能可以看到夏目團出現......

順帶一提
班的尾巴很難搞=A=

噢對了,我在高雄楠梓=w=

----------


## 風之子

上官XD  或許我們可以約出來  一起討論怎麼做喔XD

(目前卡在頭ING 0.0

多一點人一起做比較好XD 要問問題方便多  或者比較有照應XD

----------


## 幻月狼仙

我是住台南
但是我沒有獸裝
現在做我怕以後穿不下(國二ING
可能要等高中了
我也希望能快點有獸裝
 :jcdragon-tired:

----------


## b321234

狐狸大大之前不是在日本嘛,,,會說華語就好~

----------


## 獅浩

其實之前一直很想去國外訂一件
不過最近有想自己研究的念頭
不過可能還要等一會吧
希望Furry能在台灣發揚光大XD

----------


## b321234

> 其實之前一直很想去國外訂一件
> 不過最近有想自己研究的念頭
> 不過可能還要等一會吧
> 希望Furry能在台灣發揚光大XD


我覺得在中國發揚光大比較好XD
那邊的布料便宜啊~~而且人多furry就多XDD~~

----------

